# Great riding in the Eastern Sierras



## number1dane (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking to do some rides and climbing in the sierras this summer?
I'm going to a camp out of Mammoth Lakes which takes the planning out of the equation, there will be full SAG support with (ice) water and guides for the rides.
Doing White Mt, South Lake and Mosquito flats.
Check it out: https://www.bikereg.com/Net/14582


----------

